# Rabbit Hutch Names



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

Please vote on what you think I should call the bunnies Summer home!! 
You can choose as many as you want!


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

If you can think of any more write them as well becuase I did that poll quick and didn't really think much


----------



## Dragonrain (May 18, 2008)

I voted for a couple of them that I liked 

I just built my rabbits a NIC cage for outside (I only keep them in it for a little while a day, while I'm out there to watch them) and my Dad made a sign for it that said "Hotel Uxbridge - 5 star" because he thought it was funny that I made them such a gaint outside cage.


----------



## katt (May 18, 2008)

i like binky burrow

it is what got my vote


----------



## Michaela (May 18, 2008)

I think Carrot Cottage is really cute.


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

I will stop the votes when the hutch is finished! Not long to vote people!


----------



## Alexah (May 18, 2008)

I voted for Carrot Cottage. I think that's just so cute and I haven't heard it before so it's unique (to me!) as well. I'm definitely a fan. Binky Burrows is cute also, but it's been done before and I like unique and different names as opposed to the norm. But, really, any one of those would be cute. And I can't wait to see pics of the finished hutch!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2008)

Malibu Summer Home. 

I voted for a couple of them, it was a tough choice.


----------



## tort (May 18, 2008)

CARROT COTTAGE RULES!!!LOL


----------



## pinksalamander (May 18, 2008)

Carrot Cottage - i did some sketches a whiel ago for a rabbit hutch in the shape of a carrot, so that's why i voted!


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

People I think you've got until tomorrow to vote so Vote away!


----------



## felix-felicis (May 19, 2008)

hey becky

i think u should call it the Burrow! hehe 

hugs and bunny luvs everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...y=21&month=5&year=2008&hour=&min=&sec=&p0=136


Here is a countdown timer 
Itsw how long you have left to vote


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

1day
30hours
1846minutes
110738seconds


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

It is 1day, 5hours, 20minutes and 43seconds


----------



## LadyBug (May 19, 2008)

i voted for Ivy Cottage, Carrot Cottage and The Burrow(i love that one. then again, i am a big Harry Potter fan!)


----------



## bat42072 (May 19, 2008)

I love carrot cottage...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 19, 2008)

I voted for Carrot Cottage. :carrot


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2008)

Not long left to vote!!


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2008)

Time until Wednesday, 21 May 2008 (London time) 0days4hours279minutes16779seconds


----------



## maisy126 (May 20, 2008)

binky burrow is really cute


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2008)

You now have until tomorrow to vote for which name you would like to call my rabbit hutch.

Keep voting people

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...onth=5&year=2008&hour=18&min=30&sec=45&p0=136


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2008)

Common ppl not long to vote LOL :biggrin2:

I also have another poll on my bebo for my friends to vote on so i will add thew scores together!
But carrot cottage is winning at the moment!


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2008)

Carrot Cottage has 19
LionHead Lounge has 15


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

People I have just made the board for it to go on so please keep voting!
Voting ends soon!


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoops sorry - Didnt see there was a winner :?
CARROT COTTAGE WINS!


----------

